# Complicated



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

This Web site is new to me it's interesting I keep reading and reading other people stuff. But it's confusing to me. Can anyone help?


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am in the same with you...if I post in the social spot it seems like it should be politics or depending of the comment then I am looking for a sexual fetish or something like that when it was not my intention. I just post and hope for the best...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@GraceG676,welcome! In what way is it confusing?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its easy...So if you are married and;

if you are considering divorce then post in the "Considering Divorce" section

if you are divorce then post in the "Life After Divorce" section

if you got cheated on or are cheating then post in the "Coping With Infidelity" section

if you are with someone who has an addiction the post in the "Relationship and Addiction" section

if you want to talk about sex....... 





Should I go on?


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes but for example I posted this about how to use the website and I don't get any notifications or how to subscribe it's confusing. If I press the star does that mean Im subscribed?


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

It's confusing on how to subscribe or what does subscribe mean. How to make people write to my topic just a little more information will be helpful.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

GraceG676 said:


> It's confusing on how to subscribe or what does subscribe mean. How to make people write to my topic just a little more information will be helpful.



You can't make people write to your topic. You just start a thread and posters reply. Not all sub-forums are visited equally,so threads may not be seen by as many posters in certain forums. If you go to FAQ at the top of the page,many of your questions will be answered. Hope that helps.


----------

